# trying to create bridge



## Myron (Jan 30, 2010)

hey guy my 2 nic is both active int_age0 and ext_r10 im trying to create bridge but it shows >>> BRDGADD r10 : no such file or directory???? what is the problem guys? 

thanks


----------



## trev (Jan 30, 2010)

Insufficient details and lack of punctuation ... make life easier please 

Exactly how did you go about creating this error?


----------



## Myron (Jan 30, 2010)

trev said:
			
		

> Insufficient details and lack of punctuation ... make life easier please
> 
> Exactly how did you go about creating this error?



ok here the situation my internal nic is age0 and the external nic is r10,

```
kamote# ifconfig
age0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=319b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:1e:8c:74:63:0e
        inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
rl0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 00:1d:0f:c1:a4:bb
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
bridge0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether a6:c3:53:56:85:15
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: age0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 200000
```

i follow this guide this documentations about bridging http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-bridging.html. my first step is i create a bridge in my box


```
kamote# ifconfig bridge create
bridge0
kamote# ifconfig bridge0
bridge0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether a6:c3:53:56:85:15
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: age0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 200000
```

but in this next step look!!

```
kamote# ifconfig bridge0 addm age0 addm r10 up
ifconfig: BRDGADD r10: no such file or directory
```

anyone can give some idea to solved this 

thanks


----------



## MG (Jan 30, 2010)

Isnt't it rl0 instead of r10? For a Realtek NIC it is rl0 anyway.
(Hard to see the difference here, I mean you should use a l instead of a 1)


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 30, 2010)

Please use 
	
	



```
tags. Your post is really hard to read.
```


----------



## Myron (Jan 30, 2010)

MG said:
			
		

> Isnt't it rl0 instead of r10? For a Realtek NIC it is rl0 anyway.
> (Hard to see the difference here, I mean you should use a l instead of a 1)



sori my stupidity i was wrong rl0 instead of r10 lol ï¿½e


----------

